

Vine-1-1: Call 911 while you vine - mlacher
http://www.vine-one-one.com

======
tomorgan
I can't work out if I'm appalled, or reluctantly admitting that this will
probably become popular.

A service to allow real time video calls direct to EMS would at least have a
useful application. This is just rubber necking. Please don't expect me to
like all your vines of mangled road traffic victims.

